# Anne of Green Gables fans



## Rebbetzin (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you guys remember last July my daughter and I vacationed on Prince Edward Island?

Well, my daughter got finished putting together a couple of videos of some highlights of
our trip here is the link..


http://alveytravelsandeverydaylife.shutterfly.com/photobooks/87

There are two videos and a slideshow on that link

Hope you can see it, let me know if you can't.


----------

